# Nitto Ridge Grapplers?



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Has anyone seen or have the new Nitto Ridge Grapplers? They look pretty slick and seem to be an awesome mud/at hybrid, which is what I am looking to put on my F-250. http://www.nittotire.com/light-truck-tires/ridge-grappler-light-truck-tire/

-Moondog


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Moondog94 said:


> Has anyone seen or have the new Nitto Ridge Grapplers? They look pretty slick and seem to be an awesome mud/at hybrid, which is what I am looking to put on my F-250. http://www.nittotire.com/light-truck-tires/ridge-grappler-light-truck-tire/
> 
> -Moondog


I've read a lot of positive feedback on them, they look like a pretty good compromise between an A/T and a M/T tire. I had Toyo M/T's on my 2013 F-150 and they were great tires just a little louder on the HWY than i would have liked. Now i have a 2016 F-150 that came with Hankook Dyanpro A/T's on it. If i change them out i'm definitely going to take a look at the Nitto Ridge Grapplers or the Toyo Open Country R/T's the Toyo R/T's, they look pretty good also.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Looked at them last Friday, but just couldn't pull the trigger. Wound up getting my 3rd set of BFG's KO2 love the new design tires ride awesome on my old truck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bought the Nitto G2's for my truck. They are great offroad but probably the worse tires I've had on slick streets... lots of spinning at traffic lights. They don't bite dry pavement very well when stopping either. If I had to do it over again, I would buy the Yoko's again or BFG's.


----------



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

Look at the General MTs. I just put 35x12.5 on my Titan. Great ride and quiet. Haven't had any traction issues and they are less expensive than Nitto

Rather be fishing


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I don't have em yet, but i'm gonna put a set on my F250.

Discount had the best price. Even better than my "hook up", and about $70/tire better than NTB.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Love nittos but they do not last at all, especially on a f250. Decided to go with cooper stt pros and glad I switched. Best tire I have ran to date.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

micky thompson atz will be on my new build soon, did my homework and have bfg ko2 on my last, slippery when wet...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Love nittos but they do not last at all, especially on a f250. Decided to go with cooper stt pros and glad I switched. Best tire I have ran to date.


These Ridge Grapplers are 12ply......Discount guy was excited about them for F250.

Dunno.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

*ridge grapplers*

I just recently replaced my rims and tires and got my 2500hd back Sunday. I went with the ridge grapplers and they are really smooth and really quite. I was impressed.. no highway noise at all. And they look great if you like the aggressive look. If you get them the sidewalls have 2 different patterns, make sure you pick which one you want on the outside.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I got a set of Ridge Grapplers last night. On the drive home I noticed they were much quieter than the BFG KO2 that I had. This morning, I drove from Katy to downtown and noted they are much quieter and a bit smoother.
Time will tell how they hold up, but the Discount guys had really good things to say about them. They are on national backorder right now, so getting them may be a challenge.

Discount had the best price of any place I shopped.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

Any updates on the nit ridge grapplers? Thinking about pulling the trigger on a set pretty soon 

-Moondog


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I've put almost 2000 miles on mine, about half dragging my 16' trailer and Ranger to the deer lease. I usually also get around 800-1000 pounds of feed and all the other lease stuff.
They are sill quiet, and ride nice. I'm very pleased with them. No real offroad use, but some sloppy spots on the ranch road and they do what i need them to.
I realize i don't have many miles on them yet, but they don't appear to have worn much. There's a small ridge and it's still showing.

I give them two thumbs up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anything else on these?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I have almost 10,000 on mine, one rotation....so far, so good


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> I have almost 10,000 on mine, one rotation....so far, so good


Nice! I have a set going on my truck this week. They have to be better than the trail grapplers They get a lil slippery when wet


----------

